# CES 2012 - Coolest Stuff - Samsung Smart Window



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

*CES 2012 - Cool Stuff - Samsung's Transparent Smart Window *

This appears to be one of the coolest things that came out of the 2012 CES. (Along with the razor thin OLED Samsung TV's)










Samsung's Transparent Smart Window at CES 2012 [Official] 

Another - At the Show Video Courtesy: Mobile Nations

Samsungs Transparent Smart Window, the 22-inch LCD panel can not only show you everything your regular computer display does, but is also clear so that you can look through at whats outside your home. The smart window can create its own virtual privacy shades. Although during the day, its ambient light that works as the backlight, two traditional edge-lighting sources are also fitted for nighttime use. The company has posted an official video demo of the product and we learned another juicy tidbit about it; _its partially powered by the sun_. The thing only requires 10% of normal power consumption.

- Key Features 
- screen size up to 46" - full touch
- Built in light (at Top and Bottom) 
- Built in Blind (cool)
- Solar powered

*Not sure how/where I'd plug in my USB devices?
I assume this is a "Windows" based operating system.*
Originally debut last year (March 2011) - Unfortunately theres still no word on pricing or domestic availability.

Link to another Article and move Videos 
http://usingwindowshomeserver.com/2012/01/14/ces-2012-samsungs-transparent-smart-window/

Samsung Official CES 2012 Press Release Video


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I wouldn't want to pay for that broken window.


----------

